# Hunt for illusive compilation



## Luptonian (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi
I am looking for help from you good people. I am looking for a specific classical music compilation CD that I listened to whilst I was in Iraq this year. Some of the pieces on it were familiar but some I hadnt heard before and it was this sense of discovery that helped to cheer me up and get me through the 4 months until I got to go home.

I think it was one of those 100 track compilations and it may have had a scandanavian sounding publishing label (I can remember seeing the MP3 files names but cant remember exactly what it said). Any some of the tracks I discovered on there were a piece by Loeillet for trumpet and organ which I believe was the Largo Cantabile from flute sonata No1 and a piece by Albinoni: Oboe Concerto in D minor, Op. 9, No. 2 II. Andante, again for trumpet and organ. 

I would like to buy this compilation so I can hear these 2 tracks again. I have found other recordings of them but they are not quite the same as the ones that were on this CD. Hopefully I can then play them to my fiancee and she will be convinced that it will be nice to have them played in church at our wedding. We just need to find a trumpet player. There will be 2 of them at the wedding but they are the bride and groom!

Thanks very much


----------

